
Why funding open source is hard - St-Clock
https://medium.com/@codesponsor/why-funding-open-source-is-hard-652b7055569d
======
styfle
TLDR; Code Sponsor brought funding to small and large projects on GitHub. But
GitHub didn't want ads and Code Sponsor shutdown.

Starting in January, Code Sponsor will take on a new role of matchmaker
between sponsors and developers. Funding will be provided at a flat monthly
rate. Code Sponsor will represent the developers as an "agent" and negotiate
the highest rates on a month-by-month basis.

